# Need help picking a Meat Slicer



## kovaku (Jan 9, 2016)

I have been looking and searching the site trying to find a good meat slicer to buy.  I have read some older threads but I can't find a clear cut winner.  I'm not looking to spend over $300 for a slicer.  Can anyone offer suggestions and their experience with what brand is a good one?  I primarily will use the slicer for slicing bacon and Canadian bacon.


----------



## muralboy (Jan 9, 2016)

Everyone will have their own opinion...but I have the Chefs Choice 615. Excellent choice if you aren't going to be a heavy user. Motor is a slight upgrade from the 610 & 609. Easy to use. Easy to clean.  Great for jerky, cheese, dried beef, sausage, smaller roast, etc. 

Another suggestion is scoping out Craigslist list for commercial grade slicers. Sometimes good deals prevail

Good luck


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 9, 2016)

If your going to be slicing bacon, the slicer needs to be long enough to be able to put a slab of bacon in it. For that you will need commercial grade slicer. For that I would also check Craig's list. Or you could simply cut the slabs in half and use a smaller slicer. I have a commercial grade Torrey slicer, but also have a Chef's Choice. As muralboy said the chefs choice is a very good home slicer. I use it way more than the big Torrey.


----------



## mtime7 (Jan 9, 2016)

I have the chefs choice 610, works for me, but have never tried bacon on it

Most of the use I get out of mine, is slicing smoked butt, and making bulgogi meat.


----------



## kovaku (Jan 9, 2016)

Thanks for the input so far guys. Keep it coming.


----------



## tony111 (Jan 10, 2016)

I agree with smokinAl . I would try to find an older commercial slicer. I found a old hobart and paid $180.00 for it. Cleaned it up and use it all the time. The older stuff was made to last......they are very heavy....need to have a dedicated spot for one of these. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## pit 4 brains (Jan 10, 2016)

Look for a slicer that DOES NOT have the entire face of the blade exposed. The slicer you want and need only has an inch or so of blade face contacting the food. This reduces drag therefore keeping the blade moving at a constant speed. As mentioned above, these slicers will have a longer throw or travel that allows for wider meat. Another benefit is the ease of cleaning and sanitizing. A commercial grade slicer breaks down and cleans super easy. I have a Globe slicer with a 10" blade that my mother bought for me as a birthday gift. I found it on Craigslist for 300 in 2009 and it's still worth that today..













200x200px-ZC-497cbee0_026.JPG



__ pit 4 brains
__ Jan 10, 2016


















200x200px-ZC-a2b3fab6_010.JPG



__ pit 4 brains
__ Jan 10, 2016






Go big or use a knife..


----------



## kovaku (Jan 10, 2016)

Thanks guys for all the comments. I will start searching the craigslist around my house. It seems as if I'm going to be making Bacon and needing a commercial slicer it makes sense to find one even if its a few dollars more.


----------



## kovaku (Feb 4, 2016)

Well I ended up getting a Hobart 1612 while I went out to Dallas for a the weekend.  Makes short work of slicing CB. I will end up restoring the slicer more than likely but right now it works fine. 













IMG_0783.JPG



__ kovaku
__ Feb 4, 2016


















IMG_0784.JPG



__ kovaku
__ Feb 4, 2016


----------



## mummel (Feb 4, 2016)

How much meat will you be processing?  I was going to get the Chefs 615 but decided against it because I probably wouldnt use it enough and from what I read, cleanup is a PITA.


----------



## kovaku (Feb 4, 2016)

It wasn't so much about the meat as it was finding a slicer that would hold a belly width for bacon. Most of the smaller slicers will not accommodate a belly of pork because the feeder isn't big enough. However I find that now that I have the slicer I will increase my output. So far I have done 3 whole pork loins of CB and will do 2 whole bellies of bacon in the next month.


----------



## link (Feb 4, 2016)

I bought the Gander Mountain commercial slicer. I wanted it mainly for bacon so I was thinking the same as you, that I needed a bigger slicer. However during the curing process I generally cut the belly into 3 pieces for storage in the fridge.

So this slicer works just fine for me (I have 16lbs to smoke and slice this weekend).

Not sure if this helps.

Link


----------



## tony111 (Feb 6, 2016)

Nice find !!! If you go to the Hobart website you can find the user and parts manuals and download. Kind of neat to read through


----------



## kovaku (Feb 6, 2016)

Thanks. I will do that. Just got done slicing 314 slices of CB


----------



## rexster314 (Feb 6, 2016)

Good choice on the 1612. I got one off the Houston craigslist in 2014. It's a beast. Did yours come with the sharpener attachment? Hope so. I polished mine out except the motor base. Still shiny and cleans up great.


----------



## kovaku (Feb 6, 2016)

It did not come with the sharpener. What did you use to polish yours?


----------



## hoity toit (May 4, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> If your going to be slicing bacon, the slicer needs to be long enough to be able to put a slab of bacon in it. For that you will need commercial grade slicer. For that I would also check Craig's list. Or you could simply cut the slabs in half and use a smaller slicer. I have a commercial grade Torrey slicer, but also have a Chef's Choice. As muralboy said the chefs choice is a very good home slicer. I use it way more than the big Torrey.


What model do you have ?


----------



## SmokinAl (May 5, 2016)

Hoity Toit said:


> What model do you have ?


Torrey SS-300 - 12"

Chef's choice 645 - 8"

Al


----------



## wayoung (May 12, 2016)

Bumping this, thinking of watching slicers for a sale.  I'm not planning on using it a lot, so I'm not looking to spend much money (or in a rush to get it).  Any suggestions for a cheap, low use one to keep an eye out for discounts?


----------

